# Ovitrelle trigger shot, in bit of panic, urgent advice??



## hoping and praying (Sep 4, 2011)

ok in bit of a panic here,just did trigger, have Ovitrelle pen here, doc said use 1 ampule of it which i did but looks like hardly anything used after i injected, it says on box its a single use pen so i'm thinking i should have nothing left in it? Any advice as am freaking out here!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry never used this myself so don't actually know what the product looks like. According to the literature the volume in the syringe is 0.5mls. As its such a small volume it may appear that the syringe still looks the same? Did the plunger fully depress when you injected? If you try to press it again does anything come out? If you are concerned then call clinic in the morning to discuss.


----------

